# tiekerhook question



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

tiekerhook is line breeding on this dog Nick vom Heiligenbösch.
apparently Nick produces a particular type of dog.
does anyone have pups from a tight line breeding on this dog? if so do you mind sharing what you know?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

What did Tiekerhook get? What did he combine it with. What are you calling 'tight" for starters.


T


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

look at his websites, all his studs are either Nick sons or 2 -2 on Nick.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

My dogs have a bit of nick in them and i like it alot but it comes in thru olex de valsory


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

whats the pedigree of your dogs


----------



## Rob Kringel (Aug 2, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> tiekerhook is line breeding on this dog Nick vom Heiligenbösch.
> apparently Nick produces a particular type of dog.
> does anyone have pups from a tight line breeding on this dog? if so do you mind sharing what you know?


Well, I can only speak about my own dog. He is 3-4 on N-Litter Heiligenbosch. (Not really that tight) He is solid nerved, OK (not great) conformation. Medium prey drive. Zero social Suspicion. In protection he is not actively aggressive unless pressure is applied. He gets bored with a passive decoy but will engage with increasing strength depending on the level of fight the decoy brings. It has been kind of frustrating to advance him in IPO because of this. He loves a good fight but he is not sure why he should sit and bark at a guy just standing with a sleeve on his arm staring into space.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Rob, 

That is similar to a Tiekerhook female I have here... However, I consider her low drive and soft when compared to my other dogs. 

I want dogs that seek to engage, not dogs which need to be pressured in order bring the fight to the decoy. 


Regards


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

whats ur females pedigree tiago


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

apparently ( form what i read on another forum) Nick produces a lot of aggression and line breeding on him would make the dogs very hard to control. his also breeding pike into his lines it seems, as per his website.
what are your thoughts on this? is he producing the type of dog he is trying to produce?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> whats ur females pedigree tiago


 
She is Opal v. d. Roderburg / Nadja v. Tiekerhook.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> apparently ( form what i read on another forum) Nick produces a lot of aggression and line breeding on him would make the dogs very hard to control. his also breeding pike into his lines it seems, as per his website.
> what are your thoughts on this? is he producing the type of dog he is trying to produce?


 
I wish him a lot of success. 

Something to think about:

How many of his dogs do you currently see competing in high level schH or KNPV in the Netherlands?


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I wish him a lot of success.
> 
> Something to think about:
> 
> How many of his dogs do you currently see competing in high level schH or KNPV in the Netherlands?


Not a sport victory, but some news about a Max son.

http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/cypr...cle_d572111c-383e-5f4a-9212-39d24e6d2347.html


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mark Sheplak said:


> Not a sport victory, but some news about a Max son.
> 
> http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/cypr...cle_d572111c-383e-5f4a-9212-39d24e6d2347.html


good boy!


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I wish him a lot of success.
> 
> Something to think about:
> 
> How many of his dogs do you currently see competing in high level schH or KNPV in the Netherlands?


Dusty von Tiekerhook, Vongalanberg Kai


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice. Solid as a rock!


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Nice. Solid as a rock!


I was just answering your question. I take it that you don't value consistently placing in the WUSV as "high level". I know that you have a dog that you are not pleased with, but it doesn't mean that his whole kennel is garbage.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I heard he charges alot for pups not saying that is right or wrong, his dogs his business but that would explain why alot of people don't buy them. You can get good dogs for a cheaper price.


----------



## Alex Scott (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think any dog that is line bred on Nick would be close to a Tiekerhook. Koos is very selective when he breeds, look how how tight his breedings are on Troll, Nick, Yoshy, Fero. His pedigrees contain the same dogs, but are completely different to any other to any West German pedigree. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=519118-ziggy-van-tiekerhook

2-2 Nick, the bitch is different but they have the same genetics Yoshcy x Vixen but effectively 2-2 2-2. Anyone else notice this dog seems a bit small? 

He culls a lot of pups at birth, any dog that he doesn't have full confidence in at 6 weeks gets cut. This is something that I think should be employed when line breeding is so tight, I have seen way to many small, fine, nervey dogs come out of tight breeding and I feel so sorry for the poor enthusiast that now has a 10 year commitment with a dog they really didn't want.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree with you but in being fair some of the better dogs i have seen have been 2-2 and not small nervy and have had a ton of fire and drive..i think when your this close the good can be great and bad crap..i also recently had the privelage of seeing a friends breeding where the pups parents were both 2-2 and man these pups were firecrackers absolutely amazing in all facets and amazing nerve both parents substantial and were what a gsd should be and sire a PD so selectivity is important


----------



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

Does Nick bring much prey into the equation as well? Or is aggression the main quality he brings to the table?


----------

